# Help --> My Honda Fit is in need to go on BAGS !! :)



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

hi guys
i know i don't own a VW or a true EURO car but i love how they look 
this is the biggest air suspension forum i've found so far and everyone here seems to know so much. and seems like everyone here are on BAGS
my question is
i want to put my car on bags, and having it lowest possible








i've seen a company with the half bag half coilover kit for sale but they go for some much money.
and i already have coilovers so i am thinking if i can re use it and instead of having the springs, replace it with bags ? will that work ?
or should i just ditch the idea and buy their kit ?
how hard is it to install air ride suspension ?
any help would be great.
if these questions have already been ask, feeel free to delete this post.
anyways glad to be on here








thanks in advance 

btw: heres a pic of my b00sted fIt







hope u like










































_Modified by felixy69 at 10:05 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

WoW i cant believe this ive seen you running around richmond, your car is definatly sick! the rear camber is nuts!
and as for your coilovers as long as the diameter of the strut body of the coilover is no bigger then 2.14 i dont see why you can just use those with some Universal Air aerosport bags.
also i just finished my air ride install on my GTi let me know if i can help you out in anyway!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

MOTHER F"IN YES!!! a friend of mine has a blueberry or blackberry what ever its called fit.. I said he should do air from jump.. I cant wait to see how this goes..
as far as your needing help.. I dont know d!ck about fit suspension so i dont know.. if its like a mk2 vw aero sports on all 4 sides should do you just fine.. running lines and wires are easy... the rest is like reg suspension installs.


_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 12:43 AM 8-18-2008_


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Help --> My Honda Fit is in need to go on BAGS !!  (felixy69)*

i like it, bags would be awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Help --> My Honda Fit is in need to go on BAGS !!  (Habafrog)*

post up some pics of the stock suspension and we'll see what we can do for you


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Not bad!
I love fits!


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (EDM_v-dub)*

Is it fully independent suspension? Or is it like a jetta with a rear beam connecting the the two rear wheels?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (agoodlife)*

What everyone else said: get us some more info/pics about the suspension. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

here's how it looks
FRONt








REAR


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (felixy69)*

more of the rear


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (felixy69)*

more of the front








and the back


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Coil spring rear.
MacPherson front.
Pretty common combination


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You will most likely be able to use the UV areosport bags and something similar to the firestone bags for the rear, it's not too far off from a mark4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sweeeet car.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_You will most likely be able to use the UV areosport bags and something similar to the firestone bags for the rear, it's not too far off from a mark4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's what I was thinking. The front looks pretty much exactly like a mkIV and the rear looks very similar. Shouldn't be too difficult at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Like they said u can use UVAIR Aerosport bags for the front, and a sleeve bag for the rears. 
IDk if you would be able to keep your front sway, u may need to remove it. 
suspension is jsut like the mk4 jetta. 
Here are some pics so u can see how it would work. 
Here is a front set-up. Bag over coils. 








And this is for the rear.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Help --> My Honda Fit is in need to go on BAGS !!  (felixy69)*

will doing it this way be cheaper then buying the set up from say airrunner ? $2990usd?
why do i have to remove my sway bar ?is it because it will hit as the bag goes down too low ?
can't i just shorten the end link ?
i was also looking into HPS-airride. 
anyone have any feed backs on them ??
thanks


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Help --> My Honda Fit is in need to go on BAGS !!  (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_will doing it this way be cheaper then buying the set up from say airrunner ? $2990usd?
why do i have to remove my sway bar ?is it because it will hit as the bag goes down too low ?
can't i just shorten the end link ?
i was also looking into HPS-airride. 
anyone have any feed backs on them ??
thanks 

Oh hell yeah, doing it this way you might spend $1600-2000 at most. 
You might remove ur sway because it may prevent ur axle from traveling high, but actually having the long end links may be ok. shorter end links will probably be a problem, but once u get the bags u can figure it out then. 
HPS is good quality, but its big $$$ like air runner.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Help --> My Honda Fit is in need to go on BAGS !!  (Santi)*

if you have to pic between air runner or HPS ?
air runner $2990usd








2 Front Bellowed Struts
2 Rear Bellowed Bag
1 Air Tank (5 Gallon)
1 Heavy Duty Compressor
1 Mounting Plate
1 Pressure Switch
or HPS SuperProSeries! $2290 for shocks/bags + $750 for the management system
compression and rebound seperate adjustable valvetech.
For exact setup adjustments
- inox body finish
- adjustable in height by airpressure
- extra low with vacuous airsprings
- Highend made and handcraftet asambling in swiss
- adjustable rebound steplessly
- 12 times adjustable compression
- HPS heavy duty racing Airsprings
- forged T6 6061 aluminium brackets
- available for allmost every car








i like the hps cuz it's also coilover which means it can be really low


----------



## cormack (Aug 23, 2008)

http://suicidedoors.com/StrutBagKits.php
thiers not alot of car stuff on here but all about laying everything out....


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

car looks awsome. cant wait to see it bagged. good luck. looks like the firestone rears would work with a little mod for the bottom mount. also it seems as you have a ton of wheel to coil clearance so the bag over coil route would be a good choice. or listen to what kevin says cause he knows his ****.
whats the turbo setup like? looks clean!


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*

thx man you guys on here are a GREAT HELP !
i am still not 100% happy with the turbo set up yet, 
i am going to get the turbo out let re done with 60mm exhaust and relocate the dump pipe for the external wastegate, and the weld the flange of the BOV to the intake pipe, that blue hose on it now really bothers me...its really ugly








anyone here in Vancouver can give a helping hand when it comes to installing it ?

thanks


----------

